# Malaria drug for Canadian troops called dangerous



## RackMaster (Apr 12, 2012)

It's only time before the real effects of the use of mefloquine will be recognized.  I'm sure all of us that have taken it have our own thoughts of what it did to us.  



> *Malaria drug for Canadian troops called dangerous*
> Canada's military apparently unconcerned over anti-malarial drug's side-effects
> CBC News  Posted: Apr 11, 2012 6:16 PM ET  Last Updated: Apr 11, 2012 10:23 PM ET  Read 124comments124
> 
> ...


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 12, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> It's only time before the real effects of the use of mefloquine will be recognized. I'm sure all of us that have taken it have our own thoughts of what it did to us.


 

Irish Soldiers have been saying this for years...  This link you posted has been posted in the link below by a number of Canadians.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/123004011065529/


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 12, 2012)

We were still using this stuff in 2010.  Not on a regular basis, but definitely still using it.  I know I definitely had some weird dreams.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 12, 2012)

I dread the day I have to take it.

From speaking to lads who were over in Chad a few years back and were made take it, I have no interest in going near it.


----------



## Boon (Apr 12, 2012)

We loved taking them for the crazy dreams alone lol.  There is a safer alternative available now though.


----------



## AWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Lariam is the devil and no one should take it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 12, 2012)

Dunno what you're talkin about Boon, I hated the shit, hated the dreams, and hated the effects.  Malaria was better, and I know, my TL still caught it while on the shit.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Boon said:


> We loved taking them for the crazy dreams alone lol. There is a safer alternative available now though.


 
Guys in my Unit who took it, got night terrors and I know some are having issues with arthritis and under 40.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some of my guys did a CP detail in Chad on a COL and got to take doxy's and has no problems. The French had a bowl of doxy's in the DFAC and the Lads were able to take a weeks supply at a time and didn't take larium.


----------



## dknob (Apr 16, 2012)

I forgot what I was using in the 2003 to 2007 time frame. But I hated it. If I wasn't having nightmares; I'd be waking up with jizz in my shorts.

Definitely a weird drug.


----------



## Boon (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 16, 2012)

heh... I forgot the lariam dream involving jaime hammer and gianna micheals... dknob, thanks for reminding me about that one.  good times punctuating a shithole existance.... lol


----------



## dknob (Apr 16, 2012)

hahah

oh boy.. to be young again.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 16, 2012)

I actually had no issues back then while taking that crap.  Who knows what the future will bring though!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 17, 2012)

I took Doxi. when I was in Saudi and that was in 97. I.D.K. if Larium was out there or not then.

F.M.


----------



## Jerry Barrett (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea I took that shit......had nasty reaction to it! Always recommend that prevention is better than cure....cover up dawn & dusk!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to get very vivid, very scary nightmares, mostly related to something claustrophobia-related.  It was always weird to me that I'd get those dreams,  because I used to be a bigtime caver and I've never had any issues with claustrophobia, and when I woke up and thought about the dream, the situation wasn't scary at all.  I attributed it to sleep apnea, but maybe it was the drugs.  I don't know.  I do know that I'd take the occasional nightmares over malaria.


----------



## Boon (Apr 23, 2012)

I was given a bottle of Doxycycline pills recently, so my Lariam days are apparently over.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 23, 2012)

The only pills I have to take anymore are for my allergies ;)


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2012)

There's also two strains of malaria in country though one is less prevalent.

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/yellowb...rmation-by-country/afghanistan.htm#seldyfm298




> Afghanistan
> *Malaria*
> 
> *Areas with malaria:* April–December in all areas <2,000m (<6,561ft).
> ...


 
Then you have this chart with Pros on the left and Cons on the right
http://www.cdc.gov/malaria/travelers/drugs.html



> Mefloquine
> (Lariam)
> 
> Some people would rather take medicine weekly
> ...


----------

